# Orbea Crash Replacement



## Henry V

Crashed my Orca Saturday--cracked the top tube, so it's a complete loss. I can't find any details about the crash replacement policy on Orbea's web site. As best I can tell from prior posts on this site and others, it's something negotiated between the shop and Orbea. Is it really run this way? Some of the other carbon manufacturers at least have a published starting point, although I know that everything is subject to discount based on the circumstances. Has anyone here has experience with the policy, and if so, please share the details. 

Thanks.


----------



## dave99ag

I'm pretty sure you need to take your bike to a Orbea dealer. I think you can get a replacement near cost, but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## MisterMike

Sorry to hear this. I hope your OK.

My dealer said they do not have a crash replacement program, just a lifetime warranty on frame defects. I've heard Orbea's support is pretty good but the frame warranty doesn't cover crashes from what I read. I'd hope there is some good will they can extend to you in the way of a really good price on a frame.

Here is the warranty link http://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?mid=a800&layout=content2&taxid=9.



> All warranties are void if the bicycle is modified from its original condition, which includes the use of non original accessories, inappropriate maintenance or repair, or if it is used for other than normal activities, including, but not limited to, failing to follow the owner’s manual or using the bicycle for commercial purposes. *Damage from an accident voids the warranty as well*.


----------



## rjsd

I don't think LOOK has a published crash replacement program so I had contacted the LOOK rep directly and had my replacement frame in three days. 
I think it is worth trying to contact a rep if you don' t get a favorable response from the dealer.


----------



## Henry V

Thanks for the responses. I'm in decent shape other than road rash and some bruising--nothing broken other than the bike and my helmet. 

I know there is a crash replacement policy, since it was mentioned to me when I bought the bike in early 2006, and I would otherwise never have raced the bike. My LBS recently confirmed when I called after the crash, but they didn't know the details of the policy. They put in a call to the Orbea rep, who had to figure out how the policy would work with the higher pricing of the 2007 frame. Again, though, no details. The quasi-mysterious nature of this whole thing is rather perplexing and frustrating. 

One other thing--Part of the reason I bought my Orca (over several other choices) was Orbea's reputation for good customer service. It has now been several days since this process started, and I would have expected clarification by now (as well as a decent policy, of course). I needed a couple of days off the bike after the crash, but I'm now cutting into riding time, and that's a customer relations sin for those who race. In my case it's potentially forgivable if they treat me right, so we'll see. I would hate to find myself (and my teammates) moving away from Orbea . . .


----------



## wuggabugga

Just a thought!

You might want to contact Calfee about repairing the frame. They do unbelievable work!


----------



## Henry V

wuggabugga, thanks tremendously for the recommendation. For some reason I thought carbon frames were toast if cracked, so I didn't even try googling for repair options. Calfee looks like a great option, especially given their experience. I found another option in CA (Joe's Bike Painting and Carbon Fiber Repair) and spoke to Joe on the phone. Great guy, and he makes it a little easier to send the bike because he doesn't insist that all of the components come off. My only hesitation is the comfort of Calfee's reputation. I'll talk to my LBS some more, although I am a little miffed that they didn't suggest this route. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Squadra Rosa

i've sent a couple of frames to calfee for repair, top notch. about a three week turn around.


----------



## wuggabugga

I second Squada Rosa,

From my own personal experience, Calfee does unbelievable repair work. IMHO, the best in the business and they are worth stripping a bike down and shipping it. My two cents, I'd go with Calfee


----------



## Fredke

I had experience with crash-replacement from Orbea with my '05 Onix when it was six months old.

LBS shipped frame to Orbea. Orbea decided they couldn't fix it well enough to be confident about the safety, so they called Calfee to see if they could subcontract the repair. Calfee told Orbea that the repair would cost more than a new frame, so they offered me a new replacement frame at wholesale cost ($700).

At the recommendation of my LBS instead of the Onix frame I bought a steel Spirit frame (for $500) and the LBS gave me free labor building up the new frame with my old components (that's not part of Orbea's warranty, just a damned decent LBS: Gran Fondo in Nashville rocks!).


----------



## Angelracer

My 05' Onix has been replaced- I crashed in a crit, bucking the BB area, and the fork cracked internally (carbon steerer broke)

Replacement was about 700 (frame and fork), I did have the option at the LBS to go with a 06' onix, but I prefered the looks of a 05'


----------



## CHL

I believe Joe paints the Calfees. His painting booth is adjacent to the factory and I mean literally in the same building. When I visited the shop to have my fork painted, Calfee frames were everywhere, as well as dozens of Zipp cranksets. Was drooling the entire time.

CHL


----------



## coatiguy

I'll spare you guys the DHL horror story, but to make a LONG story short: 
I received my new Orbea Opal today (bought used off Ebay), started putting it together, then noticed that the rear right dropout was bent, and the frame was cracked underneath. I assumed that the bike is totaled. Has anyone had, or heard of similar experiences where it was possible to fix the bike?


----------



## Ballena Asesina

coatiguy said:


> I'll spare you guys the DHL horror story, but to make a LONG story short:
> I received my new Orbea Opal today (bought used off Ebay), started putting it together, then noticed that the rear right dropout was bent, and the frame was cracked underneath. I assumed that the bike is totaled. Has anyone had, or heard of similar experiences where it was possible to fix the bike?


Is this a possible DHL insurance claim? What did the box look like? Have you contacted the seller from eBay?


----------



## coatiguy

Ballena Asesina said:


> Is this a possible DHL insurance claim? What did the box look like? Have you contacted the seller from eBay?


The box looked more or less OK on the outside, but looked shaken up on the inside. I think the guy I bought it from is out of town, I can't get a hold of him. If I can't get him to email me, I'll have to go through Paypal and try to get my money back.
Not fun!


----------

